# Sufi Whirling



## CaramelChocolate (Jun 12, 2005)

Has anybody tried this practice? If so, what was it like? I am interested in giving it a go.


----------



## Arvind (Jun 13, 2005)

I havent. but yea, let us know ur experiences


----------

